# Copyright



## Guest (Aug 31, 2001)

Hello all,I am saddened that I have to post this, but recently someone emailed me - obviously not knowing that I was Mike the Author of the IBS Audio Program 100, asking if I would copy my copy of the IBS program for a small fee and send it to them!.I have to say that person will get a surprise when I email them back. As you all know I do try and answer all questions and give as much support to users of the program as I possibly can. Also sufferers that don't use the program I will support where and when I can. Any user of the program can email me and I will reply to the best of my ability. I know people who have saved for the program through hard times. We continue to look at ways of bringing the price down too, so it is more affordable. So to find out that some and I am sure it is only a few are looking to steal the program by illegal copying is not only saddening but criminal.Although it is not an area I get involved in, The distributors of the program have brought proceedings against individuals in the past who have gone down this route. I endorse this totally.We all know that copyright theft takes money away from further development and research, including the supporting of Jeff and this BB! I also believe that people who try and do this will reap what they sow.So while I will maintain my stance of helping users of the program, I have notified the distributors and they are taking up the issues.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Mike for clearing this up. (Whew) BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I'm sorry this has been an issue for you Mike. We appreciate your support both with the tapes and the ongoing care you provide.AZ


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry you have had to deal with that. Thank you for everything you have given to all of us.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

This makes me sad because there must be people who just cannot afford the tapes and really want to use them to get better.But I think a lot of us had to save to buy the tapes, and save for a while. It's an investment really, if that encourages any others to save for them. Of course if you simply don't have extra money to save each month that is sad especially when you're ill. But the law is there for a good reason. And sadly healthcare from any source can almost always cost money. Except the British NHS where prescriptions are ï¿½6.20 each. But then the IBS therapies aren't all available on prescription are they? - Caltrate, hypnotherapy, Ibsacol, herbal tea. The only thing available on prescription which has helped me is Imodium. Need I continue?







take care everyone,susan


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Mike,I know that this topic has come up before. Not only is copying your materials a criminal offense everyone should consider the professional quality of preparing the IBS Audio Program and the success many have had with it. Copyright theft hurts everyone including the potential for future programs.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks for the support everyone on a serious matter with Mike and our efforts as this can effect everyone.Wanderer, we have on occasions helped people that could not afford them in special circumstances, and if they asked and we felt it was the right thing to do people would get farther then stealing from Mike.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Mike,If it's any consolation I've never been solicited by anyone for a copy of the program. If anyone ever does ask I will of course let you know.Thanks for all the good work you do. Dare I say the little storm I had right at the end of finishing the program has passed and I thought today "Gee I feel almost normal!"


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Eric, I thought that might be the case and was going to ask if you did. Most complementary health care professionals will do this if a client can't pay the full amount - osteopaths, herbalists and homeopaths have in my experience. It has been very useful. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------

